# Painted turtle Q's



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I just recently got a new painted turtle to complete my turtle collection of two false maps and two painteds However I have a few Questions.

1. Why is the larger turtles shell have darker spots in it? Is it sick? It displays all the signs of a healthy and active turtles otherwise.(I have had that one for almost a year, this was the one that nearly drowned if any of you recall)

2. Is the smaller one a different type of painted? I doubt it but I want to be sure.

3. What species are they? I am guessing the Western Painted since they are more common than there eastern counterparts and how do you tell the difference anyway?

Without further ado here are the pics.

































BTW they all get along well, even the small one has no issues dealing with the larger turtles and the larger turtles could care less about the small one.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry that i dont have the info for u, im sure someone on here does.

But i was very curious to know what kind of tank u have these in...can u take pics?

Turtle tanks are interesting!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

They are in a 90 gallon. I will get pics later I just rearranged everything and the water needs time to clear. I may do another water change as well.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not sure on species... But integrades are possible as well. Just an fyi on that account.

As for the black spots, have you tried scrubbing them with a sponge? Turtles have been known to develope algae on their shells sometimes. So it might be worth a shot.

Too bad you aren't close to me. I have two easterns I'm looking to unload, lol.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL I did try scubbing wityh a sponge and toothbrush and it does not come off. As for intergrades I am hoping that I do not have one, and I am not planning on breeding them at all either. Could you post pics of your Painted turtles? I dont think I have seen an eastern before.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll try and take some pics.

I think what I have is a midland (or midland integrade) and an eastern. Both males. And only two. So they're being little cocks to each other and fighting a ton. My two options are to rehome them separately (preferably at someone else's home) or to add more turtles to the mix to aleviate the bullying of one against the other (not really what I want at this point). I amy eventually let them go though. I know a place that's basically a turtle refuge with TONS of other painted turtles. So I think they'd be fine since they're natives anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't release them.

I will take them, ship them over here, I'll pay for shipping.


----------

